# Numbers for London



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Wondering what the numbers were for London....K45 looks like it had something like 170 shooters.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

2000 at least mike announced that person that registered as the 2000 shooter entry fee was free !


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Believe I heard 2009


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Guess it got pretty sloppy down there.

Non-pro classes only shoot yesterday, right?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Morning and 1130 classes shot....no 330 classes shot on power lines. Some did down on the lower ranges.(not sure what classes)

And today no classes shot...pro classes went straight to shoot down.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

carlosii said:


> Wondering what the numbers were for London....K45 looks like it had something like 170 shooters.


Saturday morning Mike told me a few over 2100. We had a few moments to speak about the logistics of it all


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ya I dont see why we didn't get to shoot this morning it wasn't even raining . Ya the power line was a mess from all the trucks yesterday but you could still walk it .I was on the practic range picking up trash from the high winds yesterday what a mess . I had shot a couple targets than I started cleaning up .
The weather this morning was a lot better than the weather yesterday .Well I got and early start coming home but I would have like to shoot today ,I have a lot invested in just getting there and staying for 3 nights just to shoot 20 targets is bull **** .
I could see if the weather was bad but it wasn't a lot better than yesterday and we still shot .


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

John-in-VA said:


> Ya I dont see why we didn't get to shoot this morning it wasn't even raining . Ya the power line was a mess from all the trucks yesterday but you could still walk it .I was on the practic range picking up trash from the high winds yesterday what a mess . I had shot a couple targets than I started cleaning up .
> The weather this morning was a lot better than the weather yesterday .Well I got and early start coming home but I would have like to shoot today ,I have a lot invested in just getting there and staying for 3 nights just to shoot 20 targets is bull **** .
> I could see if the weather was bad but it wasn't a lot better than yesterday and we still shot .


I agree.... Definitely a lot better conditions than yesterday. I understand the courses to and from could be slick, but heck if that's the only reason, what about yesterday??? It should've been called off aswell.( btw ban the use of vehicles on the power line.) I'd say min $500++ per shooter just to go, stay, eat and shoot 20 targets just isn't worth it. Will it stop me??? Maybe, maybe not... But I will check with hotels and see what their cancellation policies are for #1 and register at the shoot for #2


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

John-in-VA said:


> Ya I dont see why we didn't get to shoot this morning it wasn't even raining . Ya the power line was a mess from all the trucks yesterday but you could still walk it .I was on the practic range picking up trash from the high winds yesterday what a mess . I had shot a couple targets than I started cleaning up .
> The weather this morning was a lot better than the weather yesterday .Well I got and early start coming home but I would have like to shoot today ,I have a lot invested in just getting there and staying for 3 nights just to shoot 20 targets is bull **** .
> I could see if the weather was bad but it wasn't a lot better than yesterday and we still shot .



I agree, traveling all that way, using my vacation time & 2 nights in a hotel for 20 targets is BULL****! We should have shot Saturday evening, after the weather blew thru. I'm normally not a complainer, but I really didn't like the London Ky venue, and don't see myself going back to that site. That's just where it lays, Robinhedd


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think we should all get a hold of our state ASA reps and let them know how we feel about it . I know I'm going to talk to mine about it .
I dont think I'm ever going back to the London KY shoot .This same thing happened a couple years ago and we still shot the power line .I can see it if the weather was bad but it wasen't .
For the people that weren't there just look at the shoot down video the weather was nice .
Everyone could have walked to there range on the power line .
The ASA keeps on growing and there were a lot of first time shooters there ,I don't think some of them will ever come back . I know I have shot my last one in KY ,sad part is I like shooting there I don't even mind shooting on the power line .


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

agreed, weather was bad on saturday.we should have been pulled from the range with lightning in the area.but we should have shot sunday.. london ky site sucks


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

You all seem to be missing the important comment Mike made during the announcement of the amateur cancellation. Getting us out to the ranges could have happened, it's getting us off the ranges in a timely manner when the worst of the weather was to arrive around 9:30. I have been involved in another organization when removing shooters from ranges has to occur. Mike made the correct decision yesterday with everyone's safety in mind is my opinion.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Well if that were the case what about Saturday than . That's the worst weather I have ever shot in . I'm still calling Bull **** on not letting us shoot .


----------



## hoyt4usa (Oct 11, 2009)

2nd!


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

3rd


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

John-in-VA said:


> Well if that were the case what about Saturday than . That's the worst weather I have ever shot in . I'm still calling Bull **** on not letting us shoot .


If we had not have finished out first round on Saturday, I think we would have been due a full refund. lain:

It blew a tree down on our course (Range E). Definitely an exciting 10 minutes. All in all, I had a good time though.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> If we had not have finished out first round on Saturday, I think we would have been due a full refund. lain:
> 
> It blew a tree down on our course (Range E). Definitely an exciting 10 minutes. All in all, I had a good time though.


I think that was mikes plan, he wanted everyone to get 1 round in because he had a good feeling Sunday was going to get canceled.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats the key word "Refund". That's exactly why we shot Saturday


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

The group of us kind of agreed to go to a different shoot next year then London...were just tired of the power lines and just being out in the blazing sun all day no.matter where ur at....it seems like every year the fooliage gets worse and the targets are just a shadow to aim at.

I think they could make a lot more people happy by doing a trolly service up and down the powerline hills. Like ive seen in paris and metropolis....i was kinda disgusted seening seniors and super seniors navigating the hills while perfectly abeled "pros" drove back to there range......either everyone can drive back or no one.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, I'm just stating why I think certain decisions where made. I understand it is a business.

I had a good time seeing everyone. And I understand you can't control the weather. I think the power line road needs to be graveled at the least. It would cut down on dust and mud. Be a lot safer.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think it would be tuff for Senior Pros and Women Pros to walk to A & B Ranges.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The only negative I find with London, Ky is the practice range. It's almost useless for most of the day as it's so dark you can't do any better than to aim at an area to hit foam! That kind of "practice" has no value to me. The SIMS range used to be where the practice range is currently. I guess business dropped off so bad they had to move it........ 

Seriously, I will not pay for the practice range in advance again and will only buy it AFTER I'm there and see that it's definitely useful. I will not pay to shoot at a half dozen black blobs while standing in the sun. It's one thing for blacked out target to be an exception. It's entirely different situation when I know advance that the majority of the practice range is of little or no use other than late in the evening after the sun has long set.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

I kind of have to agree with everyone regarding the decisions that were made and here is my reasoning behind it. First off I fully understand safety being the number one concern for the ASA, and I completely agree with Mike's assessment of getting everyone off of the ranges safely in the event of an emergency. 

But with that said, what I do not understand is why did they canceled the whole day worth of shooting first thing in the morning based on a few hours of data? They could have postponed the Sunday rounds to 10:30 or 11:30, whatever the case may be and make another judgment call prior to the rescheduled time. At least give the people a chance at waiting it out a little longer and seeing if the radar clears up. After Texas last year and Foley this year course condition should never really be an issue. 

What aggravates me, is the fact that the ASA still had the pro shoot downs? Does that mean the pro's and the pro shoot downs are more important to the ASA than their amateur divisions? I was fortunate enough to shoot both of my rounds in KY. But if I were part of the vast majority of people who did not get a chance to shoot both rounds, the last thing on my mind would be who won the pro divisions.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> The only negative I find with London, Ky is the practice range. It's almost useless for most of the day as it's so dark you can't do any better than to aim at an area to hit foam! That kind of "practice" has no value to me. The SIMS range used to be where the practice range is currently. I guess business dropped off so bad they had to move it........
> 
> Seriously, I will not pay for the practice range in advance again and will only buy it AFTER I'm there and see that it's definitely useful. I will not pay to shoot at a half dozen black blobs while standing in the sun. It's one thing for blacked out target to be an exception. It's entirely different situation when I know advance that the majority of the practice range is of little or no use other than late in the evening after the sun has long set.



First off kent it was nkce to meet you...

And i agee with the practice range situation. It used to be where the sims are, and i shotbtue sims and had no problem seeing targets. As you said the practice range now is a miserable, hot hot hot, and dark. 
I cant make every pro/am but next year london will probably turn into foley or augusta for us.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pro shootdown was held on a ball field by the tournament village. No problem with getting shooters or spectators to cover when the storm hit. I think Mike made the best decision based on the safety of everyone. As far as traveling to only get to shoot one round that is unfortunate. However I " shot " the ProAm that was held in Columbus Indiana in 1997. The only arrows shot at that shoot were on the team shoot on Friday. Both rounds were rained out. Why? Because the ranges were impossible to shoot. 

No one besides staff went on the powerline or in the bottom on Sunday. You have no idea how bad they were.


----------



## Sixx (Feb 7, 2014)

Bunch of cry babies on here. We basically drove to Indiana in 1997 to sleep and eat. I don't remember any complaining back then. ASA did the best they could with the quick decisions they had to make in London. Can't make everybody happy.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Sixx said:


> Bunch of cry babies on here. We basically drove to Indiana in 1997 to sleep and eat. I don't remember any complaining back then. ASA did the best they could with the quick decisions they had to make in London. Can't make everybody happy.



exactly. 
people complain about shooting Saturday, it rained 2 times. Yes hard for minutes, had lightning miles away. The radar looked the same all weekend at any time one of those very small storms could go over. 
the delay for the afternoon rounds was fine. 
Closing the power line ranges sounded like it was simply a safety thing because of the condition of the ground. I don't dislike KY but I do not like the power line not one bit!
Only decision I don't get is cancelling the rounds sunday a.m in the lower ranges wasn't cool those people came to shoot and were prepared for the mud and water. The shoot-offs seemed more important I guess.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I counted 2018 scores turned in.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Just my 2cents on this.i was on the powerline when that storm blew in,everone knew it was coming.phones were out everywhere watching it coming. I understand staying out for a rain event and getting your round done,but when the lightning started popping the whole place should have been evacuated. Iseen so mant people sitting under those trees with widow makers or window lickers hanging there.i feel they were very lucky no one was hurt or killed.should we take it upon ourselves to look out for our own safety or wait for it to be decided by someone else. I'm not slamming the asa or mike,i just think a better decision could have been made there. Will say the pro class put on quite a show trying to get out of that mud pit.


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree that it probably should have been called Friday when the lighting hit but some people would have probably stayed out in the woods til it was over anyways. I know I would have instead of walking down then back up later to finish. Also on the Sunday cancellation one reason we were told was because if they had it and if someone up on the power line would have gotten hurt they were afraid that they wouldn't have been able to get them out safely.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

3dbowmaster said:


> Thats the key word "Refund". That's exactly why we shot Saturday


Winner winner chicken dinner! 
You hit the nail on the head. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Was there any threat of bad weather at, or even close to when the pros was at the shoot down?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Was there any threat of bad weather at, or even close to when the pros was at the shoot down?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


No, it rained lightly for alittle bit but eventually stopped.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Welp I wasthere and am 1 of the unlucky shooters who only shot 20 targets Saturday and that was an experience for sure... yes I agree with being pissed off (alot of $$$ for trip cost just for 20 targets is a joke)

What nout that Asa shoot in Myrtle Beach that year when some ranges were under 1.5 feet of water... hell we couldn't find the stake to shoot from... nothing was called or cancelled that time!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Pro shootdown was held on a ball field by the tournament village. No problem with getting shooters or spectators to cover when the storm hit. I think Mike made the best decision based on the safety of everyone. As far as traveling to only get to shoot one round that is unfortunate. However I " shot " the ProAm that was held in Columbus Indiana in 1997. The only arrows shot at that shoot were on the team shoot on Friday. Both rounds were rained out. Why? Because the ranges were impossible to shoot.
> 
> No one besides staff went on the powerline or in the bottom on Sunday. You have no idea how bad they were.


That is the only ASA that never happend.....all we got to do was shoot in the parking lot at the Knights inn....
I do wish someone could post the picks of the Hum-V they got stuck and had to have the 6x6 pull them out.....
You know anyone that might have those picks dan???


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I felt a lot safer from lightening under the thick trees than I would have walking out under the power lines and fields with my lightening rod Hoyt riser. Sat on my chair and covered my self and my equipment with my umbrella and waited it out.


----------



## hoyt47 (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree that everyone is upset that we didn't get to shoot on Sunday but that's the chance we all take by going. We should all be grateful that we got to shoot on Saturday and finish the round.. I remember Metropolis getting rained out on Sunday just a few years ago. I guess there was a lot of people upset with Mother Nature that weekend also, so lets hope that we get some good weather in a couple weeks.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I agree if the weather was bad cancle the shoot , but looking at the radar sunday morning everything was to the east on london . Ya the power line was a mess from all the trucks saturday but why didn't they stop them from going up there on saturday ? Not like it's the first time on the power lines they got like that a couple years ago and we still shot .
I say if you can't walk to your range just maybe you should take up another sport .Hell I'll be 65 year old next month I walked it with ease more than once this weekend .

I don't know if I'll shoot anymore ASA shoots but one thing for sure it's not going to be in London KY . I would say they need to fix the power line road or not let anyone drive up there .Just my 2 cent's 

I only shoot a couple ASA shoots a year I might take the money and put it twards a self guided hunt some where out of state .


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

John-in-VA said:


> I agree if the weather was bad cancle the shoot , but looking at the radar sunday morning everything was to the east on london . Ya the power line was a mess from all the trucks saturday but why didn't they stop them from going up there on saturday ? Not like it's the first time on the power lines they got like that a couple years ago and we still shot .
> I say if you can't walk to your range just maybe you should take up another sport .Hell I'll be 65 year old next month I walked it with ease more than once this weekend .
> 
> I don't know if I'll shoot anymore ASA shoots but one thing for sure it's not going to be in London KY . I would say they need to fix the power line road or not let anyone drive up there .Just my 2 cent's
> ...


65? Wait a few more years and then check in. :wink: I never had a problem with it until I hit 74 then the knees said, "Let's see if we can hitch a ride up there."


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

5ringking said:


> Welp I wasthere and am 1 of the unlucky shooters who only shot 20 targets Saturday and that was an experience for sure... yes I agree with being pissed off (alot of $$$ for trip cost just for 20 targets is a joke)
> 
> What nout that Asa shoot in Myrtle Beach that year when some ranges were under 1.5 feet of water... hell we couldn't find the stake to shoot from... nothing was called or cancelled that time!!!!


I was there, we just stood in the same hole that the person in front of us stood in and shot. Some of the animals had water up to their bellies.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone ever considered that Myrtle Beach set the standard for when a shoot needs to be canceled? All I have heard for 12 years is how Myrtle Beach was so terrible. Now Mike calls off a round and everyone is upset. The thing that you also need to think about is that the decision was made for everyone's safety without regard to any individuals wants or needs. I am sure there were people who benefited by not having to shoot Sunday and there were people who didn't.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

BubbaDean1 said:


> Has anyone ever considered that Myrtle Beach set the standard for when a shoot needs to be canceled? All I have heard for 12 years is how Myrtle Beach was so terrible. Now Mike calls off a round and everyone is upset. The thing that you also need to think about is that the decision was made for everyone's safety without regard to any individuals wants or needs. I am sure there were people who benefited by not having to shoot Sunday and there were people who didn't.


Well put


----------

